# PR on my deadlift



## dozisthebeast (Aug 11, 2018)

I pulled a 500lb dead lift the other day, first time ever, I was super stoked, so I figured I'd share the good news! I got it up easy, and I'm not on any gear at the moment so I'm super excited to see what happens when I go back on! Hope everyone on the boards is doing great and smashing there own personal records!


----------



## j4ever (Aug 11, 2018)

dozisthebeast said:


> I pulled a 500lb dead lift the other day, first time ever, I was super stoked, so I figured I'd share the good news! I got it up easy, and I'm not on any gear at the moment so I'm super excited to see what happens when I go back on! Hope everyone on the boards is doing great and smashing there own personal records!



congrats bro! always feels good to break new ground.


----------



## Czworeczki (Aug 11, 2018)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## psych (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuck yeah! I love hearing stuff like this..


----------



## CompoundLifts31 (Aug 13, 2018)

PR with no gear!! Solid! 

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## pitshack (Aug 13, 2018)

you the man!!


----------



## striffe (Aug 15, 2018)

If you done that on no gear if you keep at it when you get back on you could be setting a new PR every week. Always good to read things like this.


----------



## montego (Aug 15, 2018)

dozisthebeast said:


> I pulled a 500lb dead lift the other day, first time ever, I was super stoked, so I figured I'd share the good news! I got it up easy, and I'm not on any gear at the moment so I'm super excited to see what happens when I go back on! Hope everyone on the boards is doing great and smashing there own personal records!


Great work!

Time for a new pr next time you go in!


----------



## psych (Aug 15, 2018)

Now pull that in a meet and make it official!


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

Congratulations brother!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx (Aug 18, 2018)

dozisthebeast said:


> I pulled a 500lb dead lift the other day, first time ever, I was super stoked, so I figured I'd share the good news! I got it up easy, and I'm not on any gear at the moment so I'm super excited to see what happens when I go back on! Hope everyone on the boards is doing great and smashing there own personal records!





This is no joke. Congrats! That was the heaviest I’ve tried. Couldn’t get my shoulder back at the top of the lift. I was 195lbs when I tried.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Aug 20, 2018)

psych said:


> Now pull that in a meet and make it official!



I'm doing my first meet in December!


----------



## psych (Aug 20, 2018)

If you want pointers ask


----------



## dozisthebeast (Aug 20, 2018)

psych said:


> If you want pointers ask



I could use some advice in a few areas; like what gear would be the best to run, I was thinking decca and dbol. And Ive never really done a pure power lifting routine, I just go in the gym and lift what I can lol, so I could use advice on what type of routine to follow, Ive got a little over three months to train for the meet.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 21, 2018)

psych said:


> Now pull that in a meet and make it official!



Would be absolutely stoked if you did that in a competition!


----------



## dozisthebeast (Aug 21, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> Would be absolutely stoked if you did that in a competition!



If I'm still breathing I guarantee I'll not only hit that 500lbs but I'll beat it!


----------



## odin (Oct 1, 2018)

dozisthebeast said:


> I could use some advice in a few areas; like what gear would be the best to run, I was thinking decca and dbol. And Ive never really done a pure power lifting routine, I just go in the gym and lift what I can lol, so I could use advice on what type of routine to follow, Ive got a little over three months to train for the meet.



My mate does comps and I know he likes test, deca, drol. He also adds halo close to the comp for that extra edge. 500lbs is a lot and with a good routine you could be pulling much more in 3 months.


----------

